# Sony Upgrade Time.



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Here's my old 14.2mp APS format Î±350.



















This week I've picked up a 24.6mp full frame Î±850. Here it is with my old Minolta 28-135mm lens.



















It has faster focusing and an infrared fucus assist. It's a full sized sturdy body. When loaded with a 32gb Memory Stick, vertical grip, dual batteries and a lightweight Minolta 24-105mm D series lens, it comes in at 4 lbs. A man sized camera.

Here is a close-up of some dust I took.


















Later,

William


----------



## sparky the cat (Jan 28, 2009)

William,

I mudt admit the more I read about Sonys - the more I like them.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

The fact they purchased the Minolta AF system from Konica, saved Sony a lot of developement costs, and keeps them competitive price wise. What makes it even better is that there is a shed load of old Minolta lenses out there for them.

Later,

William


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

It rained all day yesterday and when I got up this morning it was like this outside.










It was bright enough to grab a shot. This is scaled down from 6048x4032, original size 18.7MB. Details: f/13, 1/400sec, ISO-200, focal length 105mm.

Later,

William


----------



## sparky the cat (Jan 28, 2009)

William

More I see the more I consider these to be the make for me.

One of the main reasons, as you say, is the use of Minolta lenses. These I think can be picked up 'cheap' although how long that will last is uncertain as Sony cameras become more popular.

Another feature I like (although canâ€™t remember the model number - wish they would give cameras names as itâ€™s easier to remember a name) is the taking two shots at one time; one for the highlights and one for the shadows. I believe the cameras then merges them, just like Photoshop, to give the best exposure. Intriguing. Auto bracketing would also be helpful

Iâ€™m ashamed to admit it, but holding me back is that hat friends all have Canons and Nikons - the fear of camera snobbery.

George


----------



## DMP (Jun 6, 2008)

That's quite an upgrade William, congrats, and I will be interested to read your experiences in going from APS-C to Full Frame digital.

The feature you're thinking of George is Auto High Dynamic Range mode. My Sony a55 has it, as does the a580 I believe (and probably others). Auto HDR is useful, and it works. Another very useful mode is Sweep Panorama where the camera takes up to 20 consecutive frames as you turn the camera in a 180 deg arc. The camera then joins the frames to make one very wide exposure. Some say it's a gimmick, but I can tell you it works very well indeed. Here's one I took the other evening (hand-held, ISO 125, 11mm, -1ev, f2.8, 20 x 1/60sec):










Sony a55v, Tokina AT-X Pro 11-16mm f2.8.

There is a lot of brand snobbery associated with the NikCans, and many aspire to own the brand/s (similar thing happens in the watch world!). I've owned both in my 35mm film days, and both were excellent camera's. What I like about Sony is their Minolta R&D history coupled with their own expertise in electronics and their financial muscle. Sony would never have made it in the film camera world, but in electronics, not many companies can touch them. That and their association with Carl Zeiss optics make a formidable combination. Their use of the Minolta "A" mount give you access to some of the best camera lenses ever made IMO.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

William_Wilson said:


> It rained all day yesterday and when I got up this morning it was like this outside.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


is that a missile silo in the cente background


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

gaz64 said:


> William_Wilson said:
> 
> 
> > It rained all day yesterday and when I got up this morning it was like this outside.
> ...


It's hard to say what's in it. I've never seen the old farmer who owns it put a grain elevator up to it. :shocking: :lol:

Later,

William


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

DMP said:


> That's quite an upgrade William, congrats, and I will be interested to read your experiences in going from APS-C to Full Frame digital.
> 
> The feature you're thinking of George is Auto High Dynamic Range mode. My Sony a55 has it, as does the a580 I believe (and probably others). Auto HDR is useful, and it works. Another very useful mode is Sweep Panorama where the camera takes up to 20 consecutive frames as you turn the camera in a 180 deg arc. The camera then joins the frames to make one very wide exposure. Some say it's a gimmick, but I can tell you it works very well indeed. Here's one I took the other evening (hand-held, ISO 125, 11mm, -1ev, f2.8, 20 x 1/60sec):
> 
> ...


Great shot(s). :thumbsup:

I have not looked into any of the creative function features on the Î±850 yet. I tend to underutilize features on digital cameras because I started with completely manual cameras in the 70's. Unfortunately, because there is no cost penalty for taking quick terrible pictures, I just take a bunch of shots and hope something will be good enough. I rarely take the time to think about what I am doing and make a better job of it. 

I've never had a Nikon before, but I've had a couple of Canon F1's and an A1. They were great cameras, but when I started taking pictures again, I went with Minolta. Minolta had good features, good flashes and some very nice lenses, at a great price. When Sony started with the Alphas it gave me new hope for the six minolta lenses I had sitting around.

Later,

William


----------



## sparky the cat (Jan 28, 2009)

Auto High Dynamic Range - that's the puppy - there was an example in one of the mags I've been reading. Taking a picture of the inside of a dark arch against a light sky - showed the exposure for the shadws - then one for the sky and the last as a Auto High Dynamic Range photo - very impressive. Think it must be a good feature even the Canon guys at work are impressed (they need Photoshop and a bit of patience).

Not sure if Iâ€™m starting from an advantage or disadvantage - last camera (of any note) was an Olympus 35mm. The lenses won't fit anything other than OM - although I'm sure there are adaptors out there somewhere. So it's time to start again - not knowing much about Minolta I'm sure there must be a prime range of lenses in the brand. How do you identify them from best to worst.

Cheers guys

George


----------



## HappyLad (Oct 28, 2009)

gaz64 said:


> is that a missile silo in the cente background


lol - thats what I thought when I saw the pic. A fat Polaris missile!


----------



## DMP (Jun 6, 2008)

sparky the cat said:


> So it's time to start again - not knowing much about Minolta I'm sure there must be a prime range of lenses in the brand. How do you identify them from best to worst.
> 
> Cheers guys
> 
> George


This place will tell you everything you ever wanted to know about A-mount camera's and lenses:

http://www.dyxum.com/dforum/forums.html

They probably have the most comprehensive lens user-review data base around.


----------



## sparky the cat (Jan 28, 2009)

DMP said:


> sparky the cat said:
> 
> 
> > So it's time to start again - not knowing much about Minolta I'm sure there must be a prime range of lenses in the brand. How do you identify them from best to worst.
> ...


 :good:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

I was looking into the "Auto High Dynamic Range" mentioned. The Î±850 has a "D-Range" function. There are two presets and an adustable setting. It seems to work. I took a few shots of the "Missile silo" today in the bright sunlight. With the setting cranked up, you could see the details of the barn boards in the shadow at the base of the silo. Useful feature. :thumbsup:

Later,

William


----------

